# Obama ate Dog meat



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

when he was living in Indonesia.Go look at the comments and have a Laugh!
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/04/obama-as-a-boy-ate-dog-meat/


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I wondered why he kept taking Bo out for burgers.

He's fattening him up!


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

It is interesting to see different cultures. There was a LDS Missionary from Tonga, and we would talk about how dog tasted.

Hmm, what have I eaten in my short lived life that the majority of Americans haven't?

horse, rat, shark, giraffe, alligator, snake, squirrel, possum, pigeon, and even tried elephant once. Of course there are the grasshoppers, scorpions, ants, grubs, and in Okinawa you have to try the Habu Sake...... not really eating, but man, it is smack your lips tasty....


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I had dog chili once. Was pretty good until I found out what it was...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

joseph97297 said:


> and in Okinawa you have to try the Habu Sake...... not really eating, but man, it is smack your lips tasty....


Eeeeewww! Sake with a bite, eh? :hysterical:


----------



## staceyfb (Jan 13, 2005)

Mitt may not eat dog, but he does out them in a kennel on top of his family car while on vacation


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

AK, now if the Republicans run a graph like that...... I laughed out loud....

As for the dog chili, it probably tasted the same, just your perception of it changed. Sort of when I ate the Horse, it was tasty, but the few bites after I found out what is actually was were a little different, but then I realized, it tasted the same as before when I didn't know what it was..... so finish the plate and ask for seconds.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

I think the actual "politics" here is silly, in both cases. I've carried dogs, goats, chicken, ducks, and geese in cages in the bed of a pickup. So Mitt tied his kennel to the roof. Big Deal!

Obama ate dog meat in the Phillipines. I've eaten at the local chinese buffet, and to be honest, it was good...whatever it was.

My only question is, are we going to hear them discuss the real issues, or is this silliness going to continue until election day?


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

joseph97297 said:


> It is interesting to see different cultures. There was a LDS Missionary from Tonga, and we would talk about how dog tasted.
> 
> Hmm, what have I eaten in my short lived life that the majority of Americans haven't?
> 
> horse, rat, shark, giraffe, alligator, snake, squirrel, possum, pigeon, and even tried elephant once. Of course there are the grasshoppers, scorpions, ants, grubs, and in Okinawa you have to try the Habu Sake...... not really eating, but man, it is smack your lips tasty....


I've eaten several of those myself, but I've always wanted to try giraffe. They're my favorite animals, so maybe I'd like to eat them. What does giraffe taste like?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

ryanthomas said:


> I've eaten several of those myself, but I've always wanted to try giraffe. They're my favorite animals, so maybe I'd like to eat them. What does giraffe taste like?


 Kinda like chicken....:hysterical:


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Home Harvest said:


> I think the actual "politics" here is silly, in both cases. I've carried dogs, goats, chicken, ducks, and geese in cages in the bed of a pickup. So Mitt tied his kennel to the roof. Big Deal!
> 
> Obama ate dog meat in the Phillipines. I've eaten at the local chinese buffet, and to be honest, it was good...whatever it was.
> 
> My only question is, are we going to hear them discuss the real issues, or is this silliness going to continue until election day?


Yup, most homesteaders have transported animals in a livestock trailer. That isn't much different than a crate on the roof of the car. Mitt actually built a windshield for the crate. It isn't like he just tossed the dog up there and didn't care about it. And no, we won't hear much about real issues. It's going to be B.S. right up to election day and beyond.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

ryanthomas said:


> *And no, we won't hear much about real issues. It's going to be B.S. right up to election day and beyond*.


I was afraid you were going to say that! :yawn: Wake me when it's over.

Who cares about, oh I don't know, jobs, the economy, the national debt, illegal wars, unconstitutional laws...when's the swimsuit contest?
We've heard Obama sing. I guess it's Mitt's turn.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]4-plNbpIlC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Actually, that wasn't to bad.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

If he gets four more years, we all may have to eat dog,cats snakes and mices'es.Thats probably what they will be serving in those camps where we will be locked up.:gromit:


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

So, he does spend a bit of time in the doghouse.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm sure we've had a PM or GG eating a seal eyeball or two while visiting up north. Prolly OK with ketchup!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Home Harvest said:


> I think the actual "politics" here is silly, in both cases. I've carried dogs, goats, chicken, ducks, and geese in cages in the bed of a pickup. So Mitt tied his kennel to the roof. Big Deal!
> 
> *Obama ate dog meat in the Phillipines. *I've eaten at the local chinese buffet, and to be honest, it was good...*whatever it was.
> *
> My only question is, are we going to hear them discuss the real issues, or is this silliness going to continue until election day?


*************************************************
The original post stated that he ATE dog meat with his stepfather in Indonesia......and as far 
as I've been able to research, he's *NEVER* even set foot in the Philippines!!! 

And that mystery meat in the chinese buffet, as everyone else already knows......are the local alley cats....... 








Just ask Oggie!!!:hysterical:ound:


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

copperkid3 said:


> http://i40.tinypic.com/2ivh4bo.png[/IMG]
> Just ask Oggie!!!:hysterical:ound:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Lots of foreigners eat dog


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i doubt he really did. he lived in a muslim household in indonesia, dog meat is ALWAYS haram just like pork. if he said it then it's proof he is a liar.
homeharvest
if it's white meat & alledgedly the most tender & delicious pork you've ever had but not quite right, that's cat.
if it's a lean stringy red meat tha's dog. it has to be cooked twice if it's from an adult dog to tenderize it.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

joseph97297 said:


> It is interesting to see different cultures. There was a LDS Missionary from Tonga, and we would talk about how dog tasted.
> 
> Hmm, what have I eaten in my short lived life that the majority of Americans haven't?
> 
> horse, rat, shark, giraffe, alligator, snake, squirrel, possum, pigeon, and even tried elephant once. Of course there are the grasshoppers, scorpions, ants, grubs, and in Okinawa you have to try the Habu Sake...... not really eating, but man, it is smack your lips tasty....


Yeah, but you aren't making a big deal about Romney transporting his dog in a kennel on top of the car way back in 1983 either. They are trying to turn dog lovers against Romney by talking about the dog on top of the car incident. IMO, having the dog in a kennel on top of the car is better than eating them. I like hotdogs, but not THAT kind. :hysterical:


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Pops2 said:


> i doubt he really did. he lived in a muslim household in indonesia, dog meat is ALWAYS haram just like pork. if he said it then it's proof he is a liar.
> homeharvest
> if it's white meat & alledgedly the most tender & delicious pork you've ever had but not quite right, that's cat.
> if it's a lean stringy red meat tha's dog. it has to be cooked twice if it's from an adult dog to tenderize it.


From the link in the OP:


> &#8220;Like many Indonesians, Lolo followed a brand of Islam that could make room for the remnants of more ancient animist and Hindu faiths.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

staceyfb said:


> Mitt may not eat dog, but he does out them in a kennel on top of his family car while on vacation


So???? Dogs usually stick their heads out of the window in a moving vehicle too. Not much of a difference. At least Romney's dog survived the incident.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

My dogs are like family. I don't eat family.



Cornhusker said:


> Lots of foreigners eat dog


This apparently was in his book. If I used mind altering drugs regularly, I might've read his book (of course, who the frog would read a book ghost written by an admitted terrorist, Bill Ayers, about someone that was nothing but a welfare hustler), and saw he was a dog eater. It would've answered one of my pet peeves with the Marxist a long time ago............. why didn't a grown man have a dog? Never trust a man that doesn't have a dog. He only got the dog because of political expediency. Who knew? that he might have been having dogs on a regular basis, but eating them? *I self deleted a long string of profanities... although they were couched in expletive deleted quotes...*

I don't give a rats derriere what foreign heathens do... just don't bring that sick scat back here to the States and expect that to fly.

I think he screwed the pooch when his minions tried to lash out at the Romney, with the 29 year old roof crate vacation.... seems Romney isn't a wuss like McC... and has some zingers in reserve, for when the O team whoops em out.

I think O loses on the pet front, after his eating dogs came out.... I wonder if he drinks cat blood smoothies? Imagine the O team will get themselves a devils advocate very soon, to save themselves from such embarrassments...


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

texican said:


> Never trust a man that doesn't have a dog.


Now that is a quote. I feel the exact same way, but I wonder if we looked back in history to see who had dogs and who didn't......

And as for the nasty scat, I feel the exact same way over chitlins and tripe and souse... keep that nasty scat away from me please....thank you very much.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Obama ate dog meat..too bad the situation wasn't reversed.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hitler finds out Obama ate his Dog.[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEBN8wOKjMo]Hitler Finds Out Obama Ate His Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Home Harvest said:


> I think the actual "politics" here is silly, in both cases. I've carried dogs, goats, chicken, ducks, and geese in cages in the bed of a pickup. So Mitt tied his kennel to the roof. Big Deal!
> 
> Obama ate dog meat in the Phillipines. I've eaten at the local chinese buffet, and to be honest, it was good...whatever it was.
> 
> My only question is, are we going to hear them discuss the real issues, or is this silliness going to continue until election day?


This whole issue is stupid!

Who cares if Obama ate himself! It isn't an issue.. I don't care if he had turkey yesterday either...

Those of us who were/are in the military and have traveled have eaten many a strange thing.... So what if Obama ate a dog! I hope he had some good hot sauce...


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

beowoulf90 said:


> This whole issue is stupid!
> 
> Who cares if Obama ate himself! It isn't an issue.. I don't care if he had turkey yesterday either...
> 
> Those of us who were/are in the military and have traveled have eaten many a strange thing.... So what if Obama ate a dog! I hope he had some good hot sauce...


For me it's not so much the fact that he ate dog meat, it's the fact that they are trying to smear Romney with the dog on the roof of the car incident. It's comparing the two incidents. Think Romney's dog getting a ride on top of the car is a bit easier for folks to accept than Obama eating dog.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I would love this to become a major issue because they routinely eat dogs in China.

I would like to see the US impose a trade embargo on all countries that eat dogs which would boost US employment and manufacturing jobs.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Just goes to show that campaign's are nasty, on all sides.. They play there stupid little games with the people while taking everything they can get their greasy little hands on..


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Things like this are diversion tactics, similar to the misdirection magicians use. Don't look over here, look at this instead. Unfortunately the sheeple will be watching the wrong hand while the policitians are destroying our country with the other.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Sonshine said:


> For me it's not so much the fact that he ate dog meat, it's the fact that they are trying to smear Romney with the dog on the roof of the car incident. It's comparing the two incidents. Think Romney's dog getting a ride on top of the car is a bit easier for folks to accept than Obama eating dog.


I have to disagree, neither issue is worth it.

If that is all the left or right has to use against their opponent, then we as a Nation are in deep do do....

If one side wants to divert the attention from the main issues, then they should suffer the consequences... But if the other side wants to respond to these non-issues then they themselves are just as stupid....

But I guess with today's culture of reality TV and such, this is par for the course.. It's also our Nations Swan Song, from where I stand..


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Sonshine said:


> Things like this are diversion tactics, similar to the misdirection magicians use. Don't look over here, look at this instead. Unfortunately the sheeple will be watching the wrong hand while the policitians are destroying our country with the other.


Exactly! One of the reasons I see this is because I do practice close-up magic and have done small performances at Civil War events.. I do have stage magic in my home, but have yet to use those in an act.. I'm no professional magician, but do study people so I know how to misdirect them or mislead them.. I'm always learning new illusions...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

The comments were hysterical, I have to admit.

This is not an issue because he ate what he was served in his home country, no biggie. Casts some doubt on the whole Muslim thing since Muslims would never eat dogs?

Romney putting a dog on a secured carrier ontop of his car, no biggie either.

I am more interested in who is saying what in relation to the running of this once great country.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Obama was a boy when he ate dog meat, in a foreign country, with his stepfather. I don't see the big deal here, but I also think that if we are going to breed dogs and have them proliferate, we need to be putting the culls to a practical use. 

I also think that the way you take care of an animal when its alive matter more than whether or not it gets butchered. I.E., butchering excess buck kids is more humane than selling them off as pets to be neglected and abused until they finally, mercifully, go to the auction and hopefully get made into tacos. 

So hearing this :


> &#8220;This is a completely airtight kennel, mounted on the roof of our car,&#8221; Romney replied.


doesn't exactly give me the warm fuzzies. This was not a livestock trailer, nor was it a crate. It was airtight, not my idea of humane, particularly if it was a hot day, and the polar opposite of a dog hanging its head out the window.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Pretty sure it wasn't really airtight. I think what he meant was the wind from the front and sides was blocked.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

chamoisee said:


> Obama was a boy when he ate dog meat, in a foreign country, with his stepfather. I don't see the big deal here, but I also think that if we are going to breed dogs and have them proliferate, we need to be putting the culls to a practical use.
> 
> I also think that the way you take care of an animal when its alive matter more than whether or not it gets butchered. I.E., butchering excess buck kids is more humane than selling them off as pets to be neglected and abused until they finally, mercifully, go to the auction and hopefully get made into tacos.
> 
> ...



Please give me a physical break!

I guess the dog suffocated? Remember it was airtight, or at least that is what you quoted.. So that is what you want folks to believe....

Amazing! Some will do and say anything to make this an issue....


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> I've eaten several of those myself, but I've always wanted to try giraffe. They're my favorite animals, so maybe I'd like to eat them. What does giraffe taste like?


Giraffe is not that great, or zebra and they sure don't taste like chicken. On the other hand, eland, kudu and gemsbok are very good.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

chamoisee said:


> Obama was a boy when he ate dog meat, in a foreign country, with his stepfather. I don't see the big deal here, but I also think that if we are going to breed dogs and have them proliferate, we need to be putting the culls to a practical use.
> 
> I also think that the way you take care of an animal when its alive matter more than whether or not it gets butchered. I.E., butchering excess buck kids is more humane than selling them off as pets to be neglected and abused until they finally, mercifully, go to the auction and hopefully get made into tacos.
> 
> ...


I don't care if Obama ate dogs, cats or goldfish. You are really stretching here, Romney obviously meant the dog wasn't exposed to 70 mile an hour wind while driving down the road. Liberals have no sense of perspective.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

beowoulf90 said:


> Exactly! One of the reasons I see this is because I do practice close-up magic and have done small performances at Civil War events.. I do have stage magic in my home, but have yet to use those in an act.. I'm no professional magician, but do study people so I know how to misdirect them or mislead them.. I'm always learning new illusions...


We have more in common than I realized. I'm a gospel magician/clown. Have been doing illusions for years, which is why I used that illustration.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Sonshine said:


> We have more in common than I realized. I'm a gospel magician/clown. Have been doing illusions for years, which is why I used that illustration.


I do it to play with peoples minds and be the center of attention. Since I'm only a 5'2" man and don't/didn't attract the women, so I had to learn a different way to get their attention even when I was tending bar... So magic/illusions make me tips, trust me you don't want to see me in a short skirt with a low cut blouse 

Also when I was laid up for almost 2 years I had to entertain my mind and learned new tricks. I even learned to do Cross Stitch..

But then I am a Leo and need to be in the power position or the center of attention and do love to flirt with the ladies..

The wife is always laughing at me... 
For example; The wife and I walk into a pizza shop one day where all the doors were hanging open, because their AC broke. There was a cute 20 something blonde working the counter. As we were talking to her she said, she didn't mind the heat and sweating.. So I told her she could come over to our place and I could make her even hotter and sweatier.. Her jaw dropped open! Remember I'm standing there with my wife.. After a few moments I stepped back and got a surprised look on my face and said "Oh you are thinking I meant for sex, I'm sorry I just wanted you to clean the house" The wife just laughed at me knowing I was messing with the young girls mind...The young girl got embarrassed and red in the face.. All in fun... 
The wife even laughs harder when the young ladies accept (turn the joke around on me) and I have to talk my way out of it.. 

On the bright side of things I do know that I've gotten a few kids to go to the library and read, simply because I wouldn't tell them how a simple trick was done..


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Ryan from the link

I was introduced to dog meat (tough), snake meat (tougher),

this makes him an even bigger liar. i've never had ANY reptile ( 2 kinds of lizard, gator & a few different kinds of snake) that was tough & nothing like dog meat which is generally stringy & clings to the bone. in fact most of the non poisonous snakes were pasty as was the copperhead. anyone have any experience to the contrary feel free to weigh in.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

No wonder Obama didn't want a dog in the white house, Muslims don't like dogs. DUH!


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

chamoisee said:


> Obama was a boy when he ate dog meat, in a foreign country, with his stepfather. I don't see the big deal here, but I also think that if we are going to breed dogs and have them proliferate, we need to be putting the culls to a practical use.
> 
> I also think that the way you take care of an animal when its alive matter more than whether or not it gets butchered. I.E., butchering excess buck kids is more humane than selling them off as pets to be neglected and abused until they finally, mercifully, go to the auction and hopefully get made into tacos.
> 
> ...


PLEASE, let it go! Are you seriously going to continue to state that either issue is worth anyone's attention considering the state of the country? Really?

A dog crate on the roof is no different than a dog crate in the bed of a pickup. (Unless the dog has already been deep fried, in which case it should be refrigerated.:hysterical


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Home Harvest said:


> PLEASE, let it go! Are you seriously going to continue to state that either issue is worth anyone's attention considering the state of the country? Really?
> 
> *A dog crate on the roof is no different than a dog crate in the bed of a pickup. (Unless the dog has already been deep fried, in which case it should be refrigerated.:hysterical*


 And with that, I think we should close the thread. There's nothing left to say. :hysterical:


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

copperkid3 said:


> *************************************************
> The original post stated that he ATE dog meat with his stepfather in Indonesia......and as far
> as I've been able to research, he's *NEVER* even set foot in the Philippines!!!
> 
> ...


Really, CopperKid? You're calling me out on THAT? OK, I was wrong! (ouch, that hurt) :bash: Hope you're happy now.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Pops2 said:


> Ryan from the link
> 
> I was introduced to dog meat (tough), snake meat (tougher),
> 
> this makes him an even bigger liar. i've never had ANY reptile ( 2 kinds of lizard, gator & a few different kinds of snake) that was tough & nothing like dog meat which is generally stringy & clings to the bone. in fact most of the non poisonous snakes were pasty as was the copperhead. anyone have any experience to the contrary feel free to weigh in.


I had some pretty darn tough rattlesnake meat, but it was way overcooked.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The important thing about this is that he was eating the dog meat as part of Muslim indoctrination.



âWith Lolo [Obamaâs stepfather], I learned how to eat small green chili peppers raw with dinner (plenty of rice), and, away from the dinner table, I was introduced to dog meat (tough), snake meat (tougher), and roasted grasshopper (crunchy),â the President wrote. âLike many Indonesians, Lolo followed a brand of Islam that could make room for the remnants of more ancient animist and Hindu faiths. He explained that a man took on the powers of whatever he ate: One day soon, he promised, he would bring home a piece of tiger meat for us to share.â


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

There is no important part about this.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

ryanthomas said:


> There is no important part about this.



Part of my post got left off. Obama's father was a communist and an Atheist as well as his mother. His grandparents were Atheists. His step father was a Muslim. Obamas spend 20 years in Rev Wright's church.

Where is his Americanism influence? His wife? She was in Rev Wright's church too.

It might not be important to you but it is to me.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

gapeach said:


> Part of my post got left off. Obama's father was a communist and an Atheist as well as his mother. His grandparents were Atheists. His step father was a Muslim. Obamas spend 20 years in Rev Wright's church.
> 
> Where is his Americanism influence? His wife? She was in Rev Wright's church too.
> 
> It might not be important to you but it is to me.


What does atheism have to do with being a good American or not?

A very dear friend of of ours (our best man) is an atheist and out in the sandbox in uniform right now, is he not a good American?

Also, childhood exposures don't always mean squat when you grow up, I spent 6 years in a Methodist school and I'm an atheist. :shrug:


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

gapeach said:


> Part of my post got left off. Obama's father was a communist and an Atheist as well as his mother. His grandparents were Atheists. His step father was a Muslim. Obamas spend 20 years in Rev Wright's church.
> 
> Where is his Americanism influence? His wife? She was in Rev Wright's church too.
> 
> It might not be important to you but it is to me.


What does any of that have to do with eating dog meat? Which is haram to most Muslims, meaning forbidden.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

ryanthomas said:


> What does any of that have to do with eating dog meat? Which is haram to most Muslims, meaning forbidden.


 Why aren't Muslims allowed to go to Harlem? Oh, never mind...


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

gapeach said:


> Part of my post got left off. Obama's father was a communist and an Atheist as well as his mother. His grandparents were Atheists. His step father was a Muslim. Obamas spend 20 years in Rev Wright's church.
> 
> Where is his Americanism influence? His wife? She was in Rev Wright's church too.
> 
> It might not be important to you but it is to me.


I agree with the other poster, if you had mentioned the 'influential' folks in his life in regards to their nationality, then you could have tied the argument together, but last I checked, Atheist, Muslim and a church do not denote Nationality nor patriotism.

Seems as if you have an issue with the 'personal beliefs' that these people shared, which you should know, does not always imprint among the children. I have friends who are Jewish, their kids are not. Friends who are Muslim and yet their children are not, and I even have some friends who were not born here in America, yet their kids are off defending our freedoms as American Soldiers. Funny how that works isn't it.....


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

SquashNut said:


> No wonder Obama didn't want a dog in the white house, Muslims don't like dogs. DUH!


 Mohammed didn't like dogs, because they, having a good sense about evil, always growled and bit at him... so, he issued one of his edicts, forbidding followers from having dogs, so he didn't have to deal with them ever again...



Tiempo said:


> What does atheism have to do with being a good American or not?
> 
> A very dear friend of of ours (our best man) is an atheist and out in the sandbox in uniform right now, is he not a good American?
> 
> Also, childhood exposures don't always mean squat when you grow up, I spent 6 years in a Methodist school and I'm an atheist. :shrug:


I don't mind having atheists, witches, even communists in the country... but leading a nation, one should have a moral compass. And, preferably, a compass that points to the North Star (western civilization) and not to Mecca (eastern civilization).

Not being an atheist, where does one draw the line between good and evil? Is it a sliding moving curve, or hard and fast... If one doesn't believe in religion, does one necessarily not follow any religious proscriptions?

I stated earlier, I trust no one that doesn't have or has had a dog. I'd also not trust an atheist... in a business, personal, or political arrangement. The world is an iffy place to begin with, adding more if's doesn't help.

Also agree the election should be about real issues... however, the party in power can't run on records, they'll have to deflect to side issues... like a 29 year old dog story, then Obama gets bit back on his own dog story... I wonder if any of the geniuses in the WH war room are re-evaluating all of their deflection strategies, as the War on Women and the War on Dogs has backfired...


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Pops2 said:


> i doubt he really did. he lived in a muslim household in indonesia, dog meat is ALWAYS haram just like pork. if he said it then it's proof he is a liar.


Ah,he don't need anymore proof to prove that.He's already a liar.He earned that title, waaaaay back yonder,way before the eating the dog story ever came along.:hysterical:
You know one of those "you can't believe nothing they say" kinda folks,and we are letting him hole up in the White House like he was George Washington,"The Father of this Country" who happened to say "I Mustn't Tell A Lie"and told the truth.If Obama said that,He'ed either be lying right then,,or he could never open his mouth again to say squat.:nana:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

texican said:


> Mohammed didn't like dogs, because they, having a good sense about evil, always growled and bit at him... so, he issued one of his edicts, forbidding followers from having dogs, so he didn't have to deal with them ever again...
> 
> 
> I don't mind having atheists, witches, even communists in the country... but leading a nation, one should have a moral compass. And, preferably, a compass that points to the North Star (western civilization) and not to Mecca (eastern civilization).
> ...


 This whole notion that atheists have no moral compass really chaps my hide, it's such a raging crock of you know what.

So you wouldn't trust me in a business arrangement? That's just sad, I pride myself on fairness and integrity in my business, unlike the pastor who ripped me off on a Craigslist transaction last week. :flame:

I'm with you on people that don't have dogs though


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Had cousins in the Military, that loved this one dish severed in a little cart. Until they were told it was dog meat. Never know what you maybe eating in another country.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Axelrod Twitter account Jan 30 tweet with pic (referring to the Romney dog story): "How loving owners transport their dogs" 










Romney adviser recently retweeted:

"In hindsight, a chilling photo RT @davidaxelrod: How loving owners transport their dogs http://bit.ly/xGeJuZ." 


lololol #SaveBo


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I had a guy tell me my Catahoula dog would be mean when he got older, funny thing is he was the only person my dog ever growled at.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I love Catahoulas.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmmm, did Jesus ever mention if he had a dog? One thing for sure, Hitler had dogs...... guess that says something right there......

Guess we won't be having no Jews as President...... but maybe that is because our moral compass points to right and good, not some silly ole star or civilization.....


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

joseph97297 said:


> I agree with the other poster, if you had mentioned the 'influential' folks in his life in regards to their nationality, then you could have tied the argument together, but last I checked, Atheist, Muslim and a church do not denote Nationality nor patriotism.
> 
> Seems as if you have an issue with the 'personal beliefs' that these people shared, which you should know, does not always imprint among the children. I have friends who are Jewish, their kids are not. Friends who are Muslim and yet their children are not, and I even have some friends who were not born here in America, yet their kids are off defending our freedoms as American Soldiers. Funny how that works isn't it.....



You are completely wrong. President Barack Obama claims to be a Christian. He apparently did not understand when his pastor said G D American that it was offensive, un-Christian and un-American to most Americans. Wright's contention was that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were proof that "America's chickens are coming home to roost" and "...not God Bless America. I do not believe O could not sit in the same church and be close enough to this man to let him marry him and his wife without leaning in his same direction. Obama must think we are pretty stupid.
1992 â Obama joins Trinity United Church; Wright officiates at Obama's wedding.

Feb. 10, 2007 â Obama decides not to have Wright deliver the invocation at the launch of his presidential campaign.

Feb. 22, 2007 â Rolling Stone magazine publishes a profile of Obama that includes Wright using profanity to condemn American racism.

March 13, 2008 â ABC News airs a report on some of Wright's inflammatory remarks. Clips from his sermons begin circulating on TV and the Internet.

March 14, 2008 â Obama calls Wright's remarks "completely unacceptable and inexcusable;" says the reverend had stepped down from a campaign advisory committee.

March 18, 2008 â Obama delivers speech on race; criticizes Wright but says he can't "disown" him.

April 28, 2008 â Capping a media blitz after weeks of silence, Wright says criticism of his sermons amounts to criticism of black churches in general. 


I do not have any issue with people's beliefs unless they choose to lie about them. I find it very improbable that Barack Obama was not influenced by the people in his family who were with him in his formative years. He chose to have radical friends before and after he became president. He still does. Many of them are in the White House with him and in his administration. They are also running his re-election campaign. President Obama is the leader of this country. He must be upfront and honest about his life and his background which he has not.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

So wait, you go an entirely different route than your previous post and then say I am wrong, completely?

You made mention of people's personal religious beliefs and tried to link it to their patriotism and "Americanisms" and failed, nothing so bad about that.

As for what caused 9/11, surely Pat Robertson's and Falwell's comments throw them out of the "Christian" crowd then? Or do they get a pass? After all, they felt that 9/11 was the fault of Americans as well, so............


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Hey, I'm not the one who said the carrier was "airtight", Romney was. I don't know if it was one of those hamburger box shaped roof carriers or what, and I don't really care, except that either A: it was in fact airtight or B: the man doesn't know what the word "airtight" means. 

And I don't gives a rat's tail if Obama or Romney or whoever ate dog meat. I just don't care. Baby lambs and goat kids and chicks and calves are all pretty cute, too. Snarling biting dogs living for years in a no-kill shelter, not so cute.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

> either A: it was in fact airtight or B: the man doesn't know what the word "airtight" means.


Or C: the man mispoke.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I guess. He really emphasized the airtight part, but whatever. :-/


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

2 teaspoons vegetable oil (Originally 10, the wife says 10 makes the sauce too greasy.)
* 2 1/2 teaspoons ginger , minced
* 5 tablespoons garlic , chopped
* 2 1/2 cups soy sauce
* 2 1/2 cups water
* 3 cups raw sugar (OR brown sugar)
* 5 to taste vegetable oil , for frying (about 1 cup)
* 5 lbs Husky or Collie steak
* 1 1/4 cups whole grain flour
* 10 large green onions

Make the sauce by heating 2 tsp of vegetable oil in a medium saucepan over med/low heat.

Add ginger and garlic to the pan and quickly add the soy sauce and water before the garlic scorches.

Dissolve the sugar in the sauce, then raise the heat to about medium and boil the sauce for 2-3 minutes or until the sauce thickens.

Remove it from the heat

Slice the Husky steak against the grain into 1/4" thick bite-size slices.

Dip the dog pieces into the flour to apply a very thin dusting to both sides of each piece of beef.

Let the dog sit for about 10 minutes so that the flour sticks. (This is when I usually make the sauce)

As the dog sits, heat up one cup of oil in a wok (you may also use a skillet or deep fryer for this step as long as the dog will be mostly covered with oil)

Add the dog to the oil and sautÃ© for just two minutes, or until the dog just begins to darken on the edges.

When the dog is done add it and the sauce to a large skillet and simmer for about 10 minutes while the rice or Ramen is cooking.

I like to add broccoli and mushrooms when I combine the dog and sauce. Cover it and let it simmer for 10 minutes, pour over rice or Ramen and chow down!

Also, this recipe is sized to feed 7 people 2-3 servings. You may want to scale it down a bit or you'll be eating Mongolian Husky left overs for a week.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

joseph97297 said:


> So wait, you go an entirely different route than your previous post and then say I am wrong, completely?
> 
> You made mention of people's personal religious beliefs and tried to link it to their patriotism and "Americanisms" and failed, nothing so bad about that.
> 
> As for what caused 9/11, surely Pat Robertson's and Falwell's comments throw them out of the "Christian" crowd then? Or do they get a pass? After all, they felt that 9/11 was the fault of Americans as well, so............


I am not a fan of the religious right. I am a social liberal but a fiscal conservative. However, I grew up in the 40's and most of the male members of my family were in the Armed Services. I think the biggest mistake of my generation was that we did not teach our children to be patriotic. The Vietnam war did it's damage. It went on for way too long, we lost too many young and older men too. Then we gave up and came home. Those men were not welcomed home the way WWII Veterans were and they deserved a hero's welcome.
Back to the subject, No regrets on anything I said in my last post. I meant every word of it. Obama is a liar and a fake.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

gapeach said:


> Part of my post got left off. Obama's father was a communist and an Atheist as well as his mother. His grandparents were Atheists. His step father was a Muslim. Obamas spend 20 years in Rev Wright's church.
> 
> Where is his Americanism influence? His wife? She was in Rev Wright's church too.
> 
> It might not be important to you but it is to me.


Nothing of any good to be learned form a church like that. Nothing. And it what took 25 years and O was still there? How long does it take a person to find out that Wright's church was a bad place to be?


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

InvalidID said:


> Also, this recipe is sized to feed 7 people 2-3 servings. You may want to scale it down a bit or you'll be eating Mongolian Husky left overs for a week.


I have it from a reliable source that puppies are tastier than adults. Not my choice of meat, but probably better than dumping them and leaving them to starve or whatever....


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

chamoisee said:


> I guess. He really emphasized the airtight part, but whatever. :-/


He frequently gets flustered and uses imprecise language. He seems very nervous a lot of the time.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> Nothing of any good to be learned form a church like that. Nothing. And it what took 25 years and O was still there? How long does it take a person to find out that Wright's church was a bad place to be?


I heard they had dog meat potlucks after church every Sunday.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

chamoisee said:


> I have it from a reliable source that puppies are tastier than adults. Not my choice of meat, but probably better than dumping them and leaving them to starve or whatever....


I get where you are coming from, but I still think I'd feed the dog to the pig, then eat the pig. My Americanism is just too ingrained, I guess.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Home Harvest said:


> I get where you are coming from, but I still think I'd feed the dog to the pig, then eat the pig. My Americanism is just too ingrained, I guess.


better eating that way


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Home Harvest said:


> I get where you are coming from, but I still think I'd feed the dog to the pig, then eat the pig. My Americanism is just too ingrained, I guess.


 Mongolian Pork? Gross....


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I won't worry about this issue till they (politicians) tell me that they started eating "long pork"..

Till then I will consider all of them corrupt is some shape or form...

Once they start eating "long pork" then I will have the knowledge that they are corrupt and need destroyed...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

chamoisee said:


> I guess. He really emphasized the airtight part, but whatever. :-/


I think what he ment it was one of those Airline approved crates.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Election season is the silly season.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

beowoulf90 said:


> I won't worry about this issue till they (politicians) tell me that they started eating "long pork"..
> 
> Till then I will consider all of them corrupt is some shape or form...
> 
> Once they start eating "long pork" then I will have the knowledge that they are corrupt and need destroyed...


also known as sweet pig


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

The news about him eating a dog,could be a blessing in disguise. .Maybe just maybe,there goes his PETA support, as well as anymore animal rights folks.Recon somebody could slip him a "spotted owl" sandwich or maybe an Ivory-billed Woodpecker or Red-cockaded Woodpecker pie?

That ought to knock out his bird watchers votes.Then when the fed found out all these fowl that he ate was on the Endangered Species List,that ought to knock him completely out of the running.

He can then look out of his prison cell and see the buzzards circling and realizing him and those buzzards have something in common.They are both birds, now that he has just become a "Jail Bird" .:whistlin:


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

The best dog I've eaten was prepared like this...
Starve dog for 2 days
Feed uncooked rice-all it can eat
Let dog drink as much water as possible
Kill dog within the hour
Roast in fire pit
Cut open stomach.spoon out hot cooked rice
Carve dog carcass
Enjoy


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am starting to rethink my GC membership here:gromit:die:!


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

beowoulf90 said:


> I won't worry about this issue till they (politicians) tell me that they started eating "long pork"..
> 
> Till then I will consider all of them corrupt is some shape or form...
> 
> Once they start eating "long pork" then I will have the knowledge that they are corrupt and need destroyed...


And that gives new meaning to the phrase, "bite me".


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

They could never eat conservatives, our hearts are too hard and our skins too thick.

Put old Mitt on the grill and he would flip himself.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Run Bo run ............


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> This whole notion that atheists have no moral compass really chaps my hide, it's such a raging crock of you know what.
> 
> So you wouldn't trust me in a business arrangement? That's just sad, I pride myself on fairness and integrity in my business, unlike the pastor who ripped me off on a Craigslist transaction last week. :flame:
> 
> I'm with you on people that don't have dogs though


I trust NO one.... in the beginning. They have to earn my trust. Sure we've all seen In God We Trust, All others pay Cash... I've gotten to that point almost...

If one doesn't believe in consequences beyond this mortal life, where is the reasoning behind not lying, cheating, or stealing, if one is certain no one will ever know? I know that I could do unspeakable evils, and never get caught, but I fear an eternal punishment might await me, if I do.

Sorry if I offended you... my big toe was hurting from a goat stomping it and my self induced censoring program was short circuited....


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> The news about him eating a dog,could be a blessing in disguise. .Maybe just maybe,there goes his PETA support, as well as anymore animal rights folks.Recon somebody could slip him a "spotted owl" sandwich or maybe an Ivory-billed Woodpecker or Red-cockaded Woodpecker pie?
> 
> That ought to knock out his bird watchers votes.Then when the fed found out all these fowl that he ate was on the Endangered Species List,that ought to knock him completely out of the running.
> 
> He can then look out of his prison cell and see the buzzards circling and realizing him and those buzzards have something in common.They are both birds, now that he has just become a "Jail Bird" .:whistlin:


Silly squirrel!

The left could care less if he ate dogs, cats, or young children. He could *abuse* a virgin a day. He could pave a National Park. He could do vile hideous things, that the Left abhors, but he'd still be their man. Remember Clintons abuse-a-woman a day program? Ever hear NOW or any other feminist ever utter a squeak? cue the crickets...

One of the things that always bothered me about politics was pandering to the freaky fringes... the fringes are always going to vote en bloc for that party... but pandering to 'them', will lose you your core. I was Dem most of my life, and am still registered as such, but can't tolerate the freaks first mentality. I'm adamantly opposed to a lot of Rep positions, but my core lies with them more than the Dem's. All it'd take is a national Dem to come out and embrace God, Guns, and Responsibility, and I'm back in the camp. A good start would be a repeal of the National Firearms Act, banning full auto weapons... I'm sure a monkey'll fly out my tuckus before that happens...


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

texican said:


> I trust NO one.... in the beginning. They have to earn my trust. Sure we've all seen In God We Trust, All others pay Cash... I've gotten to that point almost...
> 
> If one doesn't believe in consequences beyond this mortal life, where is the reasoning behind not lying, cheating, or stealing, if one is certain no one will ever know? I know that I could do unspeakable evils, and never get caught, but I fear an eternal punishment might await me, if I do.
> 
> Sorry if I offended you... my big toe was hurting from a goat stomping it and my self induced censoring program was short circuited....


I behave properly in dealings with others not because of God but because I would like to think that if someone sees my behavior or experiences my right and proper treatment of them that they will do the same to the next person that they will come across. I want the world to be a better place so I try to be the change I want to see.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

FeralFemale said:


> I behave properly in dealings with others not because of God but because I would like to think that if someone sees my behavior or experiences my right and proper treatment of them that they will do the same to the next person that they will come across. I want the world to be a better place so I try to be the change I want to see.


That sorta sounds like a verse from the Bible, and the Hammurabic (sp) code.... 

so, if someone follows a moral code, espoused by major religions, doesn't that make one even remotely religious? I'm assuming it's just the 'creator' part that some folks have a problem with.... [thinking out loud, here] Can one still be religous, and not know it? Imho, Atheism itself is a religion. Also think, the country is big enough for everyone, of all stripes....


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

texican said:


> Silly squirrel!
> 
> The left could care less if he ate dogs, cats, or young children. He could *abuse* a virgin a day. He could pave a National Park. He could do vile hideous things, that the Left abhors, but he'd still be their man. Remember Clintons abuse-a-woman a day program? Ever hear NOW or any other feminist ever utter a squeak? cue the crickets...
> 
> One of the things that always bothered me about politics was pandering to the freaky fringes... the fringes are always going to vote en bloc for that party... but pandering to 'them', will lose you your core. I was Dem most of my life, and am still registered as such, but can't tolerate the freaks first mentality. I'm adamantly opposed to a lot of Rep positions, but my core lies with them more than the Dem's. All it'd take is a national Dem to come out and embrace God, Guns, and Responsibility, and I'm back in the camp. A good start would be a repeal of the National Firearms Act, banning full auto weapons... *I'm sure a monkey'll fly out my tuckus before that happens... *


 But he'll be carrying an M-4 when he does!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

InvalidID said:


> I had dog chili once. Was pretty good until I found out what it was...


Had a taco like that in just across the border in the early '80s. My friend got ill when a boy (maybe 7 or 8) was dragging a dog into the back of the little stand. I asked "What do you expect for 5 cent tacos, beef?"


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> If one doesn't believe in consequences beyond this mortal life, where is the reasoning behind not lying, cheating, or stealing, if one is certain no one will ever know?


Because I have to live with myself and my own conscience. I don't like people to be hurt and I don't want to be the cause of anyone's hurt, I would loose sleep over that. I guess it boils down to empathy.



> Sorry if I offended you... my big toe was hurting from a goat stomping it and my self induced censoring program was short circuited....


No worries, I hope your toe is feeling better. Foot stompings are an occupational hazard for me and I can relate.



> so, if someone follows a moral code, espoused by major religions, doesn't that make one even remotely religious? I'm assuming it's just the 'creator' part that some folks have a problem with.... [thinking out loud, here] Can one still be religous, and not know it? Imho, Atheism itself is a religion. Also think, the country is big enough for everyone, of all stripes....


Not in my opinion/from my point of view. Perhaps it's the other way around, that some humans feel their own moral code needs to be codified by an outside authority for some reason not understood to me.

I don't buy the atheism as a religion theory either. Religion for me is simply something that doesn't play a part in my thoughts whatsoever, it's a disinterest, a nothing. I don't see how a disinterest could be described as a religion.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Obama calls Romney's dog on the roof, "meals on wheels.":hysterical:


.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Why Can&#39;t People Forgive Fred Malek for a Little Dog-Roasting? - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

ninny said:


> Obama calls Romney's dog on the roof, "meals on wheels.":hysterical:
> 
> 
> .


Now that is a good one.

I also like the picture of Obama drawing out the prime cuts on the canine. But the one with Vick, I 'get it', but didn't laugh. Funny how we view dog fighting a heinous act, oh so terrible..........


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

joseph97297 said:


> Funny how we view dog fighting a heinous act, oh so terrible..........


Can you dumb this down for me ,I don't understand what your point is :shrug:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I do believe Joseph is pro dog fighting and considers it a sport. No snarkiness intended, just my take on his post.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

texican said:


> Silly squirrel!
> 
> A good start would be a repeal of the National Firearms Act, banning full auto weapons... I'm sure a monkey'll fly out my tuckus before that happens...


Kinda of ironic that the Iraqi's can all have full auto weapons but we can't. The pict and caption says it all.










.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

texican said:


> If one doesn't believe in consequences beyond this mortal life, where is the reasoning behind not lying, cheating, or stealing, if one is certain no one will ever know? I know that I could do unspeakable evils, and never get caught, but I fear an eternal punishment might await me, if I do.


Some people do not require the fear of punishment and retaliation in order to behave ethically.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

texican said:


> That sorta sounds like a verse from the Bible, and the Hammurabic (sp) code....
> 
> so, if someone follows a moral code, espoused by major religions, doesn't that make one even remotely religious? I'm assuming it's just the 'creator' part that some folks have a problem with.... [thinking out loud, here] Can one still be religous, and not know it? Imho, Atheism itself is a religion. Also think, the country is big enough for everyone, of all stripes....


it's not atheism that is a religion, it's ANTItheism. the true atheists i've known don't give a rats butt about your religious beliefs. they stand up for themselves in a civil manner but also don't try to prevent you from exercising your religion. it's the antitheists that go out of their way to pick a fight over EVERYTHING & actively try to prevent simple exercise of religious rights (like trying to ban your child from saying a prayer to himself for himself about his personal concern because he happens to be on school grounds at the time). they are as fanatical & aggressive as any psuedoreligious nut out there.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Lets back on topic ............


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Not pro-dog fighting, just sad that at the time of Vick's issues, there was a police officer who violated folks constitutional rights, abused power and played loose and free with public funds, in Georgia, and he gets less time than Vick.

Like I said, not for dog fighting, personally would never go to one or anything like it, since it isn't my cup of tea. But also don't understand the backlash that the action has.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My bad, Joseph.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

When you are a child you do as you are told and often this involves things that you would never do if given a choice. Obama ate dog meat, Palin was treated by socialized medicine and I took ballet lessons for years.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't believe this thread is still going. It's a sad day when what a person eats is such a big deal...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

InvalidID said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going. It's a sad day when what a person eats is such a big deal...


Agreed!

This isn't an issue, well except for a few who want to bash Romney for his dog kennel on the roof thing....

I've been to other countries and have tried many different things while there.. Some I know what I was eating, others I don't want to know! 

I don't care if Obama ate dog.. It has nothing to do with the issues of the day...


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

beowoulf90 said:


> I do it to play with peoples minds and be the center of attention. Since I'm only a 5'2" man and don't/didn't attract the women, so I had to learn a different way to get their attention even when I was tending bar... So magic/illusions make me tips, trust me you don't want to see me in a short skirt with a low cut blouse
> 
> Also when I was laid up for almost 2 years I had to entertain my mind and learned new tricks. I even learned to do Cross Stitch..
> 
> ...


I get fascinated watching the looks on people's faces when they think they have the trick figured out, only to be proven wrong. Of course, I also get a kick out of the expressions I see on their faces when I am my clown personna.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

SquashNut said:


> No wonder Obama didn't want a dog in the white house, Muslims don't like dogs. DUH!


Well, it seems he liked it well enough to eat it.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

texican said:


> Mohammed didn't like dogs, because they, having a good sense about evil, always growled and bit at him... so, he issued one of his edicts, forbidding followers from having dogs, so he didn't have to deal with them ever again...
> 
> 
> I don't mind having atheists, witches, even communists in the country... but leading a nation, one should have a moral compass. And, preferably, a compass that points to the North Star (western civilization) and not to Mecca (eastern civilization).
> ...


I'm a Christian, but I have met atheist that have had a better moral compass than some of the Christians I have met. You don't need to follow a religion to have good, common sense, morals. I would prefer a Christian in the Whitehouse, but that's because I believe their agenda might actually be similar to mine, but that's not always the case either.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Sonshine said:


> I get fascinated watching the looks on people's faces when they think they have the trick figured out, only to be proven wrong. Of course, I also get a kick out of the expressions I see on their faces when I am my clown personna.


Once while we were at a reenactment (New Market, VA) we all heard the call for pay.. Well since it was another unit doing the scenario for the public, we didn't pay any attention to it.. Well it seems that to of my soldiers got in the other units pay line to get paid... Well needless to say they were caught and the other unit called the Provost guard... They were arrested and marched back to the Provosts camp... Of course the public followed. When I was informed of the situation I immediately made my way to the Provost's camp to speak with him to get the 2 soldiers returned to me... Again the public is still watching the situation... When I was asked why I wanted these 2 men I told the Provost that these 2 men would go through the thickest of fire for me.. He said prove it! So I made a lit cigarette disappear right before everyone's eyes.. Of course I said that if it wasn't for them that cigarette would have burnt my hand and of course I wasn't burnt. So without getting near my 2nd Sgt I asked him to give the Provost the cigarette. He did so without hesitation.. The Provost and the public couldn't figure it out of course, because I wasn't anywhere near my 2nd Sgt.. but with a few quick glances my 2nd Sgt knew exactly what I wanted and what I was up to.. 

It helps that we both smoke the same thing and that we don't throw our butts on the ground.. So when he saw me make it disappear he knew I would be asking him for the butt of the cigarette.. So while the Provost was confused as to how I did it, we (me and the 2 soldiers) left the area and went back to our camp... That was years ago and he (the Provost) still doesn't know how I did it.. 

All in good fun!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

beowoulf90 said:


> Once while we were at a reenactment (New Market, VA) we all heard the call for pay.. Well since it was another unit doing the scenario for the public, we didn't pay any attention to it.. Well it seems that to of my soldiers got in the other units pay line to get paid... Well needless to say they were caught and the other unit called the Provost guard... They were arrested and marched back to the Provosts camp... Of course the public followed. When I was informed of the situation I immediately made my way to the Provost's camp to speak with him to get the 2 soldiers returned to me... Again the public is still watching the situation... When I was asked why I wanted these 2 men I told the Provost that these 2 men would go through the thickest of fire for me.. He said prove it! So I made a lit cigarette disappear right before everyone's eyes.. Of course I said that if it wasn't for them that cigarette would have burnt my hand and of course I wasn't burnt. So without getting near my 2nd Sgt I asked him to give the Provost the cigarette. He did so without hesitation.. The Provost and the public couldn't figure it out of course, because I wasn't anywhere near my 2nd Sgt.. but with a few quick glances my 2nd Sgt knew exactly what I wanted and what I was up to..
> 
> It helps that we both smoke the same thing and that we don't throw our butts on the ground.. So when he saw me make it disappear he knew I would be asking him for the butt of the cigarette.. So while the Provost was confused as to how I did it, we (me and the 2 soldiers) left the area and went back to our camp... That was years ago and he (the Provost) still doesn't know how I did it..
> 
> All in good fun!


Never heard of that particular trick, but I do one where you hold the fire in your hand and can transfer it from hand to hand. When I first got this trick I was terrified to try it, but knew it would make a big impression if I could get past my fear of fire. I don't use a lot of fire in my illusions, although I have a dove pan where I use flash paper and doves. Everyone seems to enjoy that one.  I use my tricks to teach the Bible. Gives a great visual and keeps the kids' attention.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry double post.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Sonshine said:


> Never heard of that particular trick, but I do one where you hold the fire in your hand and can transfer it from hand to hand. When I first got this trick I was terrified to try it, but knew it would make a big impression if I could get past my fear of fire. I don't use a lot of fire in my illusions, although I have a dove pan where I use flash paper and doves. Everyone seems to enjoy that one.  I use my tricks to teach the Bible. Gives a great visual and keeps the kids' attention.


I haven't used much flash paper, might have to use more if I put together a Stage show.. Right now most of what I use is Close-up magic..


----------

